# Done in here for a while...



## Greg (Dec 8, 2009)

MTB season's over for me and I'm now fully looking forward to ski season. See ya in the spring!


----------



## TheBEast (Dec 8, 2009)

And I was just looking at my new bike in the garage thinking, "I should have gotten out more....maybe one more ride???"


----------



## Superbman (Dec 17, 2009)

wait...we need one more good damp but not icy snow and a weekend of snowmobilers to pack it down-then western mass becomes a fantastic winter riding area.


----------



## abc (Dec 19, 2009)

Why ride when you can ski?


----------



## Gremf (Dec 21, 2009)

Not for me!  I need 6 more trail miles to break 500 for the year and 14 to break 1000 combined (which includes Gravel Grinders, commuting, and greenways).


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2009)

Gremf said:


> Not for me!  I need 6 more trail miles to break 500 for the year and 14 to break 1000 combined (which includes Gravel Grinders, commuting, and greenways).



You can do it!  If you get creative with the White Memorial trail network on Wednesday you should be able to piece together a fun 14 mile ride.  I've done a few ~12 mile rides without doubling up the same section of trail too much a few times now.  A little bit of road riding is required though.

*Here's one from 5/18*


----------



## marcski (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually, if the snowpack thaws a bit and then refreezes, you can usually get good traction, it gets crunchy not icy if there isn't a soaking rain.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> See ya in the spring!



i really hope so... i look back at this summer with embarrassment for the lack of biking i did.


----------



## Greg (Dec 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i really hope so... i look back at this summer with embarrassment for the lack of biking i did.



Yeah, really. Missed you this year, Gary.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 21, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i really hope so... i look back at this summer with embarrassment for the lack of biking i did.





Greg said:


> Yeah, really. Missed you this year, Gary.



x2

I expect to see more of you this summer Gary!


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 21, 2009)

Gremf said:


> Not for me!  I need 6 more trail miles to break 500 for the year and 14 to break 1000 combined (which includes Gravel Grinders, commuting, and greenways).



I'm with you Gremf but with my skiing obligations starting up it doesn't look like I'll be able to get out and ride much until spring. With that being said I definitely still want to at least get out and pedal that last half mile of trail I need to break a pretty big 4 figure trail mileage threshold. I figure the mileage already ridden probably puts me over the top if you consider the margin of error with GPS data but I want to make it official! 

None the less, looking back at my first year of MTB riding I just hope I didn't set the bar to high for improvement next year?


----------



## atvkilla (Dec 27, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> None the less, looking back at my first year of MTB riding I just hope I didn't set the bar to high for improvement next year?



When You told me back in October how many miles you had, that is indeed a high bar!!! I had a personal record of 630, would have had 700 if not for the flu,  but your total is jaw-dropping.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2009)

atvkilla said:


> When You told me back in October how many miles you had, that is indeed a high bar!!! I had a personal record of 630, would have had 700 if not for the flu,  but your total is jaw-dropping.



That's definitely a high bar to set for next season.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 27, 2009)

atvkilla said:


> When You told me back in October how many miles you had, that is indeed a high bar!!! I had a personal record of 630, would have had 700 if not for the flu,  but your total is jaw-dropping.



Thanks, really didn't set a mileage goal when I started riding in the spring just kept getting out day after day and pedaling.  Regardless, It is a pretty high bar, but as long as my personal situation doesn't change, the weather cooperates and I don't succumb to injury I think it's very doable. At least I have something to shoot for next year. :beer:


----------



## Trev (Dec 28, 2009)

Washed the bike yesterday, taking her in for a tune up...    shed a tear..   

I think I need a gps or some form of mileage recording for the 2010 season. I know I can find my trail mileage online @ crankfire or whatever.. but one of them there gps gigs or perhaps an app for my storm... though it has shit for signal..

Maybe just a mileage recorder without the gps.. if they even have such things


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

Trev said:


> Maybe just a mileage recorder without the gps.. if they even have such things



Bike computer, way cheaper than a GPS.  Probably more accurate for mileage recording if setup correctly too.


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2009)

Trev said:


> Maybe just a mileage recorder without the gps.. if they even have such things


Yes, "such thing" does exist. Existed long before GPS. 

It counts the rotation of the wheels. Multiple that by the diameter of the wheels with tires, it gives a very accurate record of the milage travelled. 

They gave it a fancy name of "cycle computer". You can get a basic one for $20. Probably less on Craigs List.


----------



## Trev (Dec 28, 2009)

abc said:


> Yes, "such thing" does exist. Existed long before GPS.
> 
> It counts the rotation of the wheels. Multiple that by the diameter of the wheels with tires, it gives a very accurate record of the milage travelled.
> 
> They gave it a fancy name of "cycle computer". You can get a basic one for $20. Probably less on Craigs List.



I was half kidding, being that the newer tech does so much vs just counting miles...

I found a few for $20 bucks already today.. going to grab one.. 

thx


----------



## Trev (Dec 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Bike computer, way cheaper than a GPS.  Probably more accurate for mileage recording if setup correctly too.



good to know thx.


----------

